# Missing my crazies!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been in Nashville for four days and I'm missing my two crazies so much!! I still have a week to go before I get home!! It's great to see my family and I'm having a great trip, but I miss those two nutballs. . My cousin has a black lab and that poor dog probably thinks I'm crazy because I won't leave her alone - I need some dog time! My family probably thinks I'm crazy too because I keep showing everyone pictures of my dogs like they are my kids. Vacations are good, but vacations without the dogs are a little bittersweet.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I know what you mean, we went out of town a couple of weeks ago for 8 days. I thought about them every day!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When we are on vacation without our dogs, I talk to every dog owner that I dare approach. My husband just keeps walking.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm finally home!! It feels like I've been gone for a year. I think that the dogs thought I left them forever. Cash is so excited to be home and he's demanding lots of attention. Penny seems happy to be home but she's definitely not herself. While I was gone there were a couple of meals that she didn't eat and she's been really sleepy since we got home. She just seems a little off - I guess she needs a little time for re-entry.  If she doesn't perk up tomorrow then I'll start wondering if she's not feeling great, but for now I'll just give her extra cuddles!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully she's just pouting.
I spent 2 days away from home last month, and June wouldn't eat while I was gone. My husband said she would just lay in the entryway waiting for me.
I normally take her when I go crabbing, but I was wade fishing too.
I've thought about getting her a raft so I could just pull her out there with me, but I don't like to have hooks around the dogs.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome home CC... How is our little Penny doing??? Has she come back around to her normal self, I hope?? ???


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny was quiet all night last night and I wasn't quite sure how she was going to be this morning. One thing that was kind of funny - when I drop them off at the "dog resort" they have me take off their collars, so when we got home last night I hadn't put the collars back on and the dogs were naked. This morning I put their collars back on and the next thing I know, Penny is running around crazy and giving me kisses. I guess she needed her collar to feel 100% back home.  Now all is right in the world and this evening has been filled with zoomies and fun.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH Thank Goodness!!
Aren't these little creatures amazing??? It is so funny that they recognize their own personal belongings and identify with a feeling of security from them. A blanket, their bed, favorite toy, collar and tag. Not so different from us humans. ;D

It is funny you mention the collar thing. I bought Pearl a new collar, very pretty red & little white flowers. She loved it! I removed her chain, and have been using it on Churro when I walk him now, because he pulled me off my feet a couple weeks ago. The choke chain has been a life saver, but Pearl definitely knows that he is wearing HER collar. She does seem to be ok with it though, as long as she gets a leash attached to her new collar, she could care less about Churro! 

Sure Glad Penny is back to normal ...and such a simple fix. Love the picture, YES she does look very happy to be fully dressed!


----------

